# [SOLVED]Kernel 3.10 and nvidia-drivers

## Skirmitch

Hey there, 

 Im getting the following while emerging nvidia-drivers (tryed 2 different versions and same thing)

http://bpaste.net/show/116473

Im absolutly lost, no clue on what to do. This may be usefull as well:

http://bpaste.net/show/116474Last edited by Skirmitch on Tue Jul 23, 2013 4:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Skirmitch

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i solved it using the guide in http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.video.dri.devel/85217 I took me a while to find the info so i leave it here for anyone who needs it. Greetings

----------

